# Speaker Stand Build



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

If the base is 1 1/2"-2" thick cherry made like the picture will that be strong enough to not worry about it breaking under the weight of 43lb speaker and the other wood parts, or should I consider a different hardwood? The center vertical part would be walnut, with the top plate cherry.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

steel version of that wrapped in any woo og your choice would be a no worries...

providing there were absolutely no outside mitigating circumstances straight wood construction may work but why risk it???


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> steel version of that wrapped in any woo og your choice would be a no worries...
> 
> providing there were absolutely no outside mitigating circumstances straight wood construction may work but why risk it???


Getting tubular steel is easy and not to expensive but not sure about what it would cost getting it welded into that shape.

What about plywood as the base, would that be stronger than hardwood?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

TrevortdogR said:


> Getting tubular steel is easy and not to expensive but not sure about what it would cost getting it welded into that shape.
> 
> What about plywood as the base, would that be stronger than hardwood?


Stick with your metal...you're only talking about 4 small pieces of tubing and three welds. How much can it cost?

Mig welding that lot up wouldn't take 10 minutes.

Buy yourself one length of tubing, cut it up yourself and find a local hot rodder.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TrevortdogR said:


> Getting tubular steel is easy and not to expensive but not sure about what it would cost getting it welded into that shape.
> 
> What about plywood as the base, would that be stronger than hardwood?


modify the base design a bit and bolt/rivet the metal together...
cut the tube steel into angles as required and rivet into place..


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> modify the base design a bit and bolt/rivet the metal together...
> cut the tube steel into angles as required and rivet into place..


Why would I cut it into angles when it would be in the shape of a capital I?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

TrevortdogR said:


> Why would I cut it into angles when I would have the shape of a capital I?


Stick just likes to complicate things for everyone else, that's all. >

Nothing wrong with plan A.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TrevortdogR said:


> Why would I cut it into angles when it would be in the shape of a capital I?


if you need an *angle bracket(s)* to assemble w/ cut them from/out of a short piece of tube...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Stick just likes to complicate things for everyone else, that's all. >


almost another success...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> almost another success...


...we're catching on...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> ...we're catching on...


darn...


----------

